# [DRIVERS] Il en manque pour mon hardware (smbus etc)

## Trevoke

J'ai un laptop Panasonic de modele CF-Y4 (il a environ 4 ans) pour lequel uhinv me donne les infos suivantes :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Operating System Information
> 
>   Name:                    Linux
> ...

 

Alors, euh .. Je ne sais meme pas comment commencer a chercher les drivers necessaires pour que tout ca soit reconnu! Comment donc que je fais-t-il monsieur sherloque haullmeze ?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Trevoke, as-tu essayé ceci avec SystemRescueCD :

```

# update-pciids

# lspci -v

```

Tu devrais avoir plus d'informations récente.

----------

## Mickael

Ben ça à l'air d'être du intel, famille ICH6, tout doit être reconnu par le noyau linux. Comme dit D2, un lspci -v donnerait plus d'info, mais c'est assez simple de tout retrouver dans le noyau est de virer l'inutile. Y'a toujours le livre LINUX KERNEL in a nutshell qui donne toutes les astuces pour optimiser son noyau quand on a oublié  :Smile:  on peut l'acheter (c'est mieux) ou télécharger gratuitement le pdf, voir même faire un emerge du bouquain... wait a bit*

EDIT et le voilà :  *Quote:*   

> * app-doc/linux-kernel-in-a-nutshell
> 
>      Available versions:  1
> 
>      Homepage:            http://www.kroah.com/lkn/
> ...

 

Je ne vois pas trop où tu peux coincer Trevoke avec ton matos, là pour le coup tu fleurtes avec le 100% de matériels reconnus par le noyau.

EDIT 2 : le problème est où  avec smbus : son? ethernet? etc???

----------

## d2_racing

Je pense plus que c'est les périphériques qui ont des unknown qui l'embête.

```

Vendor: Unknown PCI Vendor 0x8086 

Name: Unknown PCI Device 0x4223 

Device 14 Information 

Bus: PCI 

Location: 0000:06:05.0 

Class: CardBus bridge (Bridge) 

Vendor: Ricoh Co Ltd 

Name: RL5c476 II 

Device 15 Information 

Bus: PCI 

Location: 0000:06:05.1 

Class: SMBus (Generic system peripheral) 

Vendor: Unknown PCI Vendor 0x1180 

Name: Unknown PCI Device 0x0822 

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Pour les unknown: as-tu mis à jour ta liste d'identifiants PCI via "update-pciids" ?

----------

## Trevoke

Alors.. J'ai fait le update-pciids (pas le rescue cd, juste dans gentoo) et voila ce que j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
> 
>         Subsystem: Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. Device 8338
> ...

 

Et je vais mettre le uhinv dans le prochain post

----------

## Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Operating System Information
> 
>   Name:                    Linux
> ...

 

Ca correspond?

----------

## Trevoke

Je vais telecharger le bouquin pour l'instant, le lire un peu et voir.

Et merci pour la reference dans ta signature, Mickael  :Smile: 

[edit : et mon probleme c'est pour sensors-detect en fait!]

----------

## k-root

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai un laptop Panasonic de modele CF-Y4  [..] Je ne sais meme pas comment commencer a chercher les drivers necessaires pour que tout ca soit reconnu! 

 

http://tuxmobil.org/panasonic.html

http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/panasonic.html

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> [edit : et mon probleme c'est pour sensors-detect en fait!]

 

make menuconfig, choisi directement dans "Hardware Monitoring support"..  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je me sens vraiment tout bete la, mais meme avec tes liens j'ai pas reussi a trouver que je cherchais..  J'ai meme tout hard-coded dans le noyau sans resultat.

A l'aide je me sens bete et inutile et c'est meme pas un vendredi (ou alors, putain le vendredi qui dure 3 semaines, merde!)

----------

